# Ghost-Koi´s in meinem Teich????



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Ihr, 
ich habe mal wieder eine Frage. 
Eigentlich wollte ich in unseren neuen Teich, nur ein paar Bitterlinge und __ Moderlieschen haben. Freunde von uns kamen jedoch schon bevor wir überhaupt Folie in unserem Teich hatten mit 10 kleinen Goldies an :?  Nun waren wir gestern bei einem Freund von uns der einen großen Koiteich mit über 30 Kois, großen Goldies und zwei Stören hat. Unter anderem hat er ein paar Ghost Kois von ca. 20 cm die ich total genial fande. Er meinte er findet die nicht so toll und will die loswerden. Er würde mir also zwei schenken. Das reizt mich schon sehr. Unser Teich ist ja aber nun mal nicht für Kois gebaut. Unser tiefster Punkt im Teich ist zwar 1,60 tief aber wir haben eine große Ufer und Flach- und Tiefwasserzone (bis ca. 60-100 cm) die eigentlich so 80 % des gesamten Teiches einnimmt. Dazu kommt, das ich als Bodengrund im ganzen Teich Verlegesand habe und darin einiges an Teich- Schwimm und Unterwasserpflanzen dirket ins Substrat (nur meine Halbzwergseerose, die Mummel und der __ Rohrkolben sind in Körben) gepflanzt habe. Ich frage mich nun, ob die Kois mir die ganzen Pflanzen rauswühlen und den Boden so durchwühlen, das ich nur noch trübes Wasser hätte? Dann hab ich ja auch nicht wirklich die Ahnung von Kois, hab aber gerade gegoogelt und gelesen, das diese Ghostkois Anfängerfische sind und robuster als andere Koiarten???? 
Vielleicht kann mir da jemand ein wenig in der Entscheidung helfen? 

Und leider muss ich euch mit noch einer Frage nerven  :?  
Mein Freund möchte unbedingt einen Stör haben. Ich bin absolut dagegen, da ich unseren Teich zu klein dafür finde und __ Störe ja nun mal auch Räuber sind oder? Was meint ihr dazu? Mein Freund argumentiert, das wir ja einen kleinen mit ca. 10cm kaufen und der ja lange braucht um zu wachsen und wenn er halt zu groß wird, geben wir ihn zu unserem Freund zu seinen schon vorhanden zwei Stören. 

Ich hoffe sehr auf eure Meinung und bedanke mich schon mal.

Gruß Melanie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

hi,

also was die ghost angeht, würde ich sagen kein problem, die gründeln ein wenig, lassen deine pflanzen aber in der regel in ruhe. Vorraussetzung ist natürlich eine ausreichende filterung.
Was auch interessant wäre, wieviel wasser du im teich hast.

Den punkt Stör, würde ich abhaken, der ist derjenige der sich um deine pflanzen kümmert. denn der wird sehr schnell größer. In fischzuchten sprechen die von 3cm pro monat. das wäre dann ein kurzes gastspiel. und der verteilt dir deine pflanzen im teich, gerade aufgrund seiner größe, weil er einfach beim vorbeischwimmen die pflanzen verschiebt. Meine unterwasserpflanzen stehen schon lange nicht mehr da, wo sie einst standen.

unter 50000l wasser würde ich gar keinen gedanken an einen stör verlieren. es sind wunderschöne tiere, hab selbst 2 stk mit 80cm und einen mit 40cm, aber wie gesagt, die brauchen platz.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hallo Holly, 

vielen Dank für deine rasche Antwort. 
Das mit dem Stör hab ich mir ja schon echt gedacht und ich belese mich auch seid fast 2 Stunden im Netz wegen dem Thema Stör. Und werde heute Abend auch noch mal mit meinem Freund dadrüber sprechen, damit der nicht auf die Idee kommt doch noch so einen Waxdick oder __ Sterlet zu holen. Es wäre wirklich Tierquälerei bei uns im Teich- der ist einfach nicht für einen Stör gebaut. Wir haben übrigens 17.000 Liter Wasser im Teich. 

Das mit den Ghostkois freut mich total. Irgentwie sind die echt toll. 
Mehr als zwei sollten aber nicht sein oder? Mein Filter ist ok denke ich. Der reicht für 20.000 Liter und unsere Pumpe schafft 3600 Liter in der Stunde. Zur Not haben wir noch eine zweite Pumpe mit einer Leistung von 3000 Liter die Stunde liegen. Die kann ich jederzeit dazunehmen. 

Vielen Dank noch mal und schon mal ein schönes Wochenende. 
Gruß Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Mahlzeit!

Zum Thema Ghost:

warum sollte er die Pflanzen in Ruhe lassen?
Mir war bisher nicht bekannt, dass ein Ghost eine apettit-reduzierte Koi-Variante wäre 

In meinen Augen braucht man sich keine Gedanken um Pflanzen machen, wenn man Koi in den Teich setzt... die sind dann nämlich innerhalb von ein paar Tagen eh weg ;-)


lG
Doogie
(P.S.: Koi sind Rudelfische und sollten mind. zu viert gehalten werden. Bei zwei ist die Chance 2 Weibchen zu haben zu groß und das kann eventuell zu Laichverhärtung führen)


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Oh nein, Teich- und Unterwasserpflanzen + zwei Ghostkois geht also doch nicht?  :cry:  *schnief*
Würden die beiden die Pflanzen auch nicht in ruhe lassen, wenn ich sie zwei Mal täglich fütter? 

Gruß Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

ich kann nur von meinen Erfahrungen berichten: 
Fressen ist für diese Fische wie atmen für uns!

liegt wohl daran, dass Fische keinen Magen sondern nur einen Darm haben, dadurch stellt sich anscheinend kein Sättigungsgefühl ein. Wenn geniesbares Futter da ist wird es vertilgt

lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Wobei ich bei meinen Koi feststellen muß, daß sie die "alten" Pflanzen im großenund ganzen in Ruhe lassen - aber sobald ich was neues einsetzen will, wird denen der garaus gemacht 


lg, Manuela


----------



## Teichforum.info (5. Aug. 2005)

Hi,

vielleicht macht jeder andere erfahrungen mit kois, also ich für meinen teil kann sagen, das sie die unterwasserpflanzen im großen und ganzen in ruhe lassen. ich füttere morgens und abends, vielleicht liegt es daran, ich hab auch ne forelle im teich, die gilt auch als räuber, aber bis jetzt hat hat sie noch keinen anderen fisch angerührt. wie gesagt, in der hinsicht gibt es wahrscheinlich keinen pauschalen tip, ich würde mal sagen, probiers einfach mal aus.

gruß holly


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Ausprobieren halte auch ich meistens für die beste Methode, aber nur wenn man sich vorher über die möglichen Konsequenzen bewusst ist.

In diesem Fall könnten das ein Vegetations-freiher Teich, eine Vielzahl von Koi (weil es selten bei zwei bleibt, wenn man mit dem Koi-Fieber einmal angesteckt wird) und daraus resultierend eine leere Gelbörse sein ;-)

Das Problem ist halt, dass man das Experiment "Koi" so schwer wieder abbrechen kann/will...


Muss jeder für sich entscheiden
lG
Doogie


----------



## Teichforum.info (6. Aug. 2005)

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. 

Ich hatte heute morgen auch noch mal mit einer Reitkollegin gesprochen die in ihrem Teich 10 Kois hat und die meinte, das Ihre schon einige Unterwasserpflanzen fressen aber ihr immer noch genügend bleiben. Ufer- und Flachwasserpflanzen rühen die gar nicht an. 

In zwei Wochen würde ich die Ghost´s bekommen und ich denke ich werde es einfach mal ausprobieren. Und Doogie, wenn es klappt, dann stocke ich auf die von dir empfohlenen 4 Stück auf- aber ich denke mehr sollten es dann echt nicht werden. Echt lustig- ich habe noch bis vor ein paar Tagen gesagt, das die Goldies ja nun mal da sind aber ich auf keinen Fall Kois haben will und nun zerbreche ich mir wegen dieser Fische schon seid einiger Zeit den Kopf- echt verrückt   

Übrigens hatten wir gestern das erste mal Besucht vom __ Reiher. Es sind noch alle Fische im Teich, weil die Goldies noch solche Angsthasen sind und sich meist in der Tiefzone aufhalten und auch noch so klein sind, das die im großen Teich fast nicht zu sehen sind. Werde gleich mal die Suchmaschine hier anschmeißen. Mal sehen wie ihr euch vor diesen gefrässigen Vögeln schützt. 

Schönen Abend noch und viele Grüße aus dem Norden
Mel


----------



## Teichforum.info (12. Aug. 2005)

melemel schrieb:
			
		

> Ufer- und Flachwasserpflanzen rühen die gar nicht an.



Na dann kommt mal beide bei mir vorbei und hoert auch das taegliche geschmatze meiner Rasselbande mal an, wenn die sich durch die Uferzone fressen


----------

